# Duyuru > Gündem >  YGS şifresini ortaya çıkaranlara tehdit!

## bozok

*YGS şifresini ortaya çıkaranlara tehdit!*
 
*üok sayıda tehdit aldıklarını açıkladılar...* 

*Adem GüNGüR / ARTVİN, (DHA)* 
ARTVİN’de bir dershaneci ile birlikte YGS’de şifre skandalını ortaya çıkaran Avukat Ayla Varan’ın eşi Artvin Baro Başkanı İzzet Varan, çok sayıda tehdit aldıklarını açıkladı. 
Avukat Ayla Varan’ın eşi Artvin Baro Başkanı İzzet Varan, kentin çevre sorunları ile ilgili bir toplantıda, YGS’de şifre skandalının ortaya çıkması ardından soruları cevapladı. Baro Başkanı İzzet Varan, bir gazetecinin sorusu üzerine YGS’de şifreleme olayını tespit eden ve konuyu kamuoyuna açıklayanlara teşekkür borçlu olduklarını belirterek, şunları söyledi: 
"üocuklarımız yarış atı gibi sınava hazırlanıyor. üok fazla emek harcıyorlar. Aileleri çok fazla*para* harcıyor. Amaçları; eşit ve adil bir sınava girmek. Ama bu sınavlar eşit ve adil değilse, sınavlarda şifreleme varsa bir sürü çocuğumuzun emeği, alın teri, ailelerin ekonomik giderleri çalınmış demektir. Hırsızlık yapılmış demektir. Hem emek hırsızlığı yapılmış, hem de insanların ekonomik anlamda ceplerinden bir şeyleri çalınmış demektir. Onun için gerçeği ortaya çıkartanlara teşekkür ediyoruz." 
*"AVUKAT HANIM DA BARO DA TEHDİTLER ALDI"* 
YGS’de şifre olayının ortaya çıkması ardından kendisi ve eşi avukat Ayla Varan’ın çok ciddi tehditler aldığını anlatan Baro Başkanı Varan, şöyle dedi:

"Tehditler alıyoruz. Ama önemli olan doğrunun ortaya çıkmasıdır. Bu tehditler kimseyi yıldırmaz. Hele kendilerine yasayla insan haklarını, hukukun üstünlüğünü savunma ve muhafaza etme görevi verilen avukatlar bunlardan hiç yılmaz. Bir siyasi partinin genel başkanı 10 binlerce militanı sokağa dökeceğini söyleyebilir. Bir başka siyasi partinin genel başkanı Bozkurtları sokağa dökeceğini söyleyebilir. ünemli olan halk sokağa inmesin. Halk sokağa indiği zaman ne onların militanları kalır, ne de birilerinin yandaşları. Halk sokağa indiği zaman ki inmeye başlamıştır, esas korkmaları gereken onlardır." 
*TEHDİTLERİ CİDDİYE ALMADIK* 
şifre skandalını ortaya çıkaran Avukat Ayla Varan, olayın gündeme gelmesinin ardından telefonla tehditler aldığını anlatırken, "Olay ortaya çıkınca telefonla arayan bazı kişiler küfürler savurdu, bu işle uğraşmamamızı istedi, sonumuzun iyi olmayacağını söyledi. Bu tehditler bir süre sürdü. Ancak ben ve eşim bu tehditleri ciddiye almadık. Bu konuda Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulunmaya da gerek görmedik. Sonra bu telefonları kesildi" dedi. 
*NASIL ORTAYA üIKTI?* 
Artvin’de avukatlık yapan Ayla Varan, YGS sorularında şifreleme sistemi olduğu konusunda aldığı duyum ardından soruları inceledikten sonra, "Cevapları rakamsal olan sorularda bu şifreleme sisteminin hatasıza yakın uygulandığını gördüm. Sisteme göre cevap şıklarındaki rakamlar küçükten büyüğe göre sıralanıyor. Eğer çakışan varsa doğru cevap çakışan rakamın bulunduğu şık oluyor. Hiçbir rakam çakışmazsa doğru yanıt ’E’ şıkkı olarak çıkıyor. Birden fazla çakışan varsa cevap en küçük rakamın bulunduğu şık oluyor. Matematik testindeki 40 sorudan bu sistem uygulayarak 37 sorunun doğru cevabına ulaşılabiliyor. Ayrıca yanıtları rakamsal olarak verilen Sosyal Bilimler, Türkçe ve Fen sorularında da aynı formülü uygulayarak en az 50 soruyu daha rahatlıkla çözebilirsiniz" açıklamasını yaptı. 
Ayla Varan’ın yanı sıra Artvin Sınav Dershanesi kurucularından Fahri Akyüz de, bir velinin başvurusu üzerine sorularda yaptıkları incelemede şifreleme formülünü tespit ettiklerini belirtirken, "üğrencilerimizi bir yıl boyunca bu tür sınavlara hazırlıyoruz. Daha önce yaşanan onca olaydan sonra tedbirlerin alındığını görüyorduk. Ancak böylesi bir şifreleme ve formüle etme durumunun olacağını düşünmüyorduk. üğrencilerin emekleri hiçe sayılmıştır" demişti.  


25.04.2011 16:36* / VATAN*

----------

